# Books For Beginners



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for books for beginners in Espresso making? I haven't got a machine yet, but like so many things, prep is the key.

thanks


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Being discussed elsewhere on this forum at present is a new eBook by someone called Scott Rao...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12942-Scott-Rao-Espresso-Extraction-Measurement-and-Mastery-eBook

You might like to have a look at the discussion, although this particular book will probably not be for you (or me), there is an earlier book "The Professional Barista's Handbook", which is an excellent treatise on espresso.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Blue Bottle book is nice and pretty. Couple of Scott Rao ones too which are pretty informative, but tbh you can get a solid foundation from reading information available for free online.


----------

